# How Many Use Fv mode with their EOS R or RP Bodies?



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 18, 2019)

I use Fv almost exclusively with my R after trying it. I can fix the exposure settings I want and let others be adjusted automatically. Shutter Speed, Aperture, Exposure Compensation, and ISO settings show across the bottom of my LCD and are easily set. They are also displayed in the EVF in the same manner, but I don't adjust them using the evf because I have little feeling or control of my fingers, so I use the touch screen.

What do others use? You can't be wrong on this, its a preference.


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 18, 2019)

I haven't yet, but I'm interested in trying Fv. It's more a question of getting comfortable with the controls. For years, I've been using Av with autoISO, and I would set the min shutter speed from a "my menu" selection or changing the ISO to push down the shutter speed if I'm taking a picture of a non-moving object in low light. Ideally, I would use the same mode for both my cameras (other is a 5D4), which is one reason I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 18, 2019)

Also haven't tried it. Since the EOS R is now my travel camera, I expect I'll continue my usual practice of shooting in M mode for the architecture/landscapes that are my usual travel subjects.


----------



## Shaun Gibbs (Mar 18, 2019)

Yes, I have programmed all three C Modes with FV and the MF-n button to cycle through the C Modes.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 19, 2019)

I see the Fv mode as a way to set P Tv, Av, ISO, M and exposure compensation using the screen. You can set to fully manual by giving each a value, or let one or more be auto.

There is no need to turn the control dial to set your mode when its on Fv, its basically a super Manual Mode. I wish I could select C1, C2, or C3 with the lcd screen as well


----------



## Viggo (Mar 19, 2019)

I’ve tried it, but to me, nothing works as flawless and fast as Av with minimum shutter speed and auto-iso.


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 19, 2019)

Have not tried it yet but it is intriguing. At this point, I shoot "M", have control of ISO on the control ring of the lens / adapter, and use on camera controls for shutter speed and aperture. I have the AF set to face detect but move the points with the LCD using my thumb. At least, that's the way I am training my "muscle memory" for this camera. 

Once I've gotten a lot more time with it, I'll try FV at some point, but as I understand it, it is a way to quickly select what you do manually and what the camera does for you (maybe set an aperture and shutter speed for one shot while letting the ISO and EV be automatic vs setting the ISO and aperture and letting the camera select the shutter speed on the next, etc.). At this point I am not sure that would give me any advantage over my current way of shooting, but it is interesting.


----------



## Jethro (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm defaulting to Fv, and it's been a highlight of my time with the EOS R so far.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 20, 2019)

JPAZ said:


> Have not tried it yet but it is intriguing. At this point, I shoot "M", have control of ISO on the control ring of the lens / adapter, and use on camera controls for shutter speed and aperture. I have the AF set to face detect but move the points with the LCD using my thumb. At least, that's the way I am training my "muscle memory" for this camera.
> 
> Once I've gotten a lot more time with it, I'll try FV at some point, but as I understand it, it is a way to quickly select what you do manually and what the camera does for you (maybe set an aperture and shutter speed for one shot while letting the ISO and EV be automatic vs setting the ISO and aperture and letting the camera select the shutter speed on the next, etc.). At this point I am not sure that would give me any advantage over my current way of shooting, but it is interesting.


There is no "Wrong Way" thats why so many different methods of setting the camera are provided. It is a new capability for Canon and worth looking at, but certainly do it the way that works for you, because in the end, that,s whats important.


----------



## navastronia (Jun 5, 2019)

Viggo said:


> I’ve tried it, but to me, nothing works as flawless and fast as Av with minimum shutter speed and auto-iso.



Necro-post, but is there a way with the R to quickly set a new minimum shutter speed on the fly without diving into menus? Like, push a single button and then turn a dial?


----------



## photodm (Jul 10, 2019)

I have been using Fv a lot on weddings etc - I set an 'ideal' shutter speed and aperture, for example 1/200 sec and f:6.3 with my 70-200 2.8, have the ISO on auto, and then adjust the exp comp with the front dial. This works great...until it often inexplicably sets the shutter speed to 1/60th and aperture to f:2.8, usually without my noticing right away. Not ideal settings for a 200mm lens...and am none the wiser why this should happen?


----------



## Random Orbits (Jul 10, 2019)

photodm said:


> I have been using Fv a lot on weddings etc - I set an 'ideal' shutter speed and aperture, for example 1/200 sec and f:6.3 with my 70-200 2.8, have the ISO on auto, and then adjust the exp comp with the front dial. This works great...until it often inexplicably sets the shutter speed to 1/60th and aperture to f:2.8, usually without my noticing right away. Not ideal settings for a 200mm lens...and am none the wiser why this should happen?



What was the ISO? Did it hit the limit set for autoISO?


----------



## photodm (Jul 10, 2019)

Random Orbits said:


> What was the ISO? Did it hit the limit set for autoISO?


It seems I had been hitting the 4-way switch either with my cheek or finger, which by default is set to reset to auto the settings in Fv mode - something I was unaware of. I have now set it to shift the AF points instead.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 10, 2019)

photodm said:


> It seems I had been hitting the 4-way switch either with my cheek or finger, which by default is set to reset to auto the settings in Fv mode - something I was unaware of. I have now set it to shift the AF points instead.


I posted about a similar problem in another thread. In the touch/info in live view with the screen I keep touching the iso “button” in the bottom right corner and manually setting an iso value when I want it to just stay on auto-iso. Wish I could edit or rearrange that info layout ..


----------



## Ah-Keong (Jul 11, 2019)

Fv mode is like "intelligent P mode" to me ....


----------



## mchris (Aug 25, 2019)

I haven't used Fv mode yet. But I found a nice name for it. Fuji Mode!


----------



## micascotland (Dec 12, 2019)

I typically use a tripod and aperture priority for most of my photography but when I am on holiday abroad or just out for a walk around town, I don’t want to carry the extra weight.
I have found that Fv mode on the EOS R is the ideal camera setting for this ‘walk about’ photography.
I used to have the aperture and ISO set and allow the camera to set the shutter speed, but sometimes the shutter speed would be too slow for hand-holding and I had to be careful to check and increase the ISO in such instances.
With Fv mode, I still set the aperture and leave the camera to set shutter speed and ISO and have exposure compensation set for manual adjustment. I use the control wheel (next to the shutter button) to make adjustments in exposure as required.
The EOS R chooses a shutter speed based on the reciprocal of the focal length of the lens and I set an ISO range of 100 – 6400 that takes care of most situations. I find that the camera manages noise very well at 6400 ISO.
I also have the LCD turned in as I can see the image exposure in the viewfinder. This avoids inadvertently moving the focus point with my nose.
I set the Multifunction bar as follows: Left touch – electronic level; Slide – off; Right touch – histogram. This allows me to toggle these features on and off to check level and exposure while shooting.
I ‘lock’ these settings and save them to C3 as my ‘walk about’ custom program. Locking prevents resetting all to auto by accidentally touching the 4-way switch.
I recently visited the annual Giant Chinese Lanterns exhibition at Edinburgh Zoo and used this technique to photograph the lanterns. The exhibition is after dark and these images were all shot hand-held in my Fv mode. A selection of these images are on my Flickr Gallery.


----------



## mangobutter (Dec 27, 2019)

I haven't used anything else since I discovered FV mode. At first I was a bit arrogant and snubbed it off as a gimmick as I've been using AV mode forever. But once I discovered how flexible it is and how I can lock either shutter speed or aperture with a flick of the thumb, then simply reset it with a button tap, I was in heaven. Bravo Canon for this extremely good mode.

So for low light shooting with the RF 35, I'll use FV and lock aperture down to 1.8, f2, or 2.2 (depending on how bad i need the extra light) and then highlight over to shutter speed and season to taste. (as the default shutter speed is way too high) this gives me maximum control when I need maximum light. super fun and flexible.


----------



## Dantana (Dec 27, 2019)

Viggo said:


> I posted about a similar problem in another thread. In the touch/info in live view with the screen I keep touching the iso “button” in the bottom right corner and manually setting an iso value when I want it to just stay on auto-iso. Wish I could edit or rearrange that info layout ..


I've done the same thing, but mostly in reverse (had set an ISO, but inadvertently tapped it into Auto). Super confusing until I figured out what I was touching. I haven't tried Fv yet, but it does seem interesting.


----------

